# Breed help



## CherriesBrood (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello, I will be getting 2 bunnies in March, and I'm trying to do some research on the best breed(s) to get. Including cuteness and a loving personality. I could use all the info. I can get on this. Any help would be muchly appreciated. 

I want to get both females. I'm looking into the ones for my profile pic. and ones that are sort of fluffy with floppy ears. Also ones that have up ears that are white and brown. Does anyone know what breeds they are? Are they common? Can I find them in the pet store?
Thank you,
CherriesBrood~


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2016)

I know virtually nothing about rabbits... but I DO know about pet stores and would highly recommend against purchasing ANY animal from one. Most come from mills that over breed and mass produce their animals in rather lousy conditions. Most are rather low quality animals as a result. Perhaps you could get some tips/pointers from @Bunnylady @Pearce Pastures @SA Farm @Hens and Roos @Samantha drawz  or any number of other great folks.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2016)

Your profile looks like a Holland lop. I raise velveteen lops. They are lops with super soft velvety rex fur. And personality is wonderful! They aren't always snuggly but super friendly , calm and curious. They are in process of becoming recognized as a breed so can be difficult to find. 
I also reccommend bucks for pets, particularly if they are going to live together. And siblings.  Bucks are less territorial and in general more apt to seek our attention. Bucks are usually cheaper to buy also.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with getting bucks instead of does. My bucks are always sweet and my does are hormonal so they are sometimes grumpy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm like Latestarter, and know close to nothing about rabbits, but know a couple more people that do, @LukeMeister @BlessedWithGoats @Nifty @HorseRiderGirl567 @BunnyGirl


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome glad you joined us!  I agree with @Shorty and @promiseacres about getting bucks.  We have found that they tend to be sweeter.  If you are going to house them together make sure they have a good sized cage so they have room.  Also be prepared to separate if they don't get along.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome to BYH!

I'm afraid I may not be much help at identifying breeds for you. "Up ears that are white and brown" is a little too vague - I know of dozens of breeds that have upright ears, and quite a few of them come in a variety of colors, including some that you could call brown. The rabbit currently in your avatar is a baby Holland Lop. Hollands can be great rabbits, but they aren't particularly fuzzy as adults:






There is a very similar breed called the American Fuzzy Lop:





There is even a variation on the ever-so-popular Lionhead known as a lion lop:





The problem with the longhairs, or even partial longhairs, is that their coats require more attention than the shorter haired rabbits do, particularly when they are shedding. That may or may not be a problem, depending on how much time you have to groom them. Plenty of fiber in their diets is especially important 

Rabbit personalities can vary quite a bit - IME, the bloodline is more important than the breed. To a certain extent, personality can be inherited. While it is possible for friendly rabbits to give birth to offspring that have attitude, you are more likely to get cranky offspring from cranky rabbits. 

Lots of people will say that bucks are friendlier than does, but I can't paint with a brush that broad. Once again, going only on my own experience, I have to say that most of the rabbits with a  "friends we haven't met yet" personality have been bucks, but I have had some really sweet does, too.





(This is a picture of Cupcake, a Holland Lop doe. She was so sweet, she was chosen to play "Chester" on the TV series One Tree Hill for several seasons)

Yes, does are more inclined to be territorial about their space, but the few truly vicious rabbits I have known have all been bucks (I have a lovely 16-year-old scar on my wrist from  a Netherland Dwarf buck's teeth). 

Young rabbits usually get along, but that often changes as they mature. Siblings are more likely to get along, but bucks usually have to be separated. Does may or may not continue to be happy roommates. Obviously, the likeliest set to get along is a buck and a doe, but that WILL result in babies unless you get the rabbits "fixed" - and that often gets expensive.

 I agree with the opinions that you are far better off getting a rabbit from a breeder. For one thing, the breeder can answer any questions you may have about rabbits and their care; pet shop employees aren't often that well informed. For another, you can get a chance to see the parents. Both bucks and does may change personalities when adolescence hits them; knowing what the parents are like as adults can give you a hint of where your rabbit is likely to go.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

I have Flemish giant mixes, and they can come in a variety of colors... the purebreds can get pretty big, and as far as looks, I personally like the mixes better. 
This is my mixed buck, Benny.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

Neat color pattern!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats  Your benny is one handsome fella! Love the (broken?) markings on his face!  @Bunnylady , are all those pics of your bunnies? You have quite a selection!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks @Latestarter!! I think he's considered a broken too! He's a friendly rabbit, and I just love his coloring! He's def. my favorite of my rabbits!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 2, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @BlessedWithGoats  Your benny is one handsome fella! Love the (broken?) markings on his face!  @Bunnylady , are all those pics of your bunnies? You have quite a selection!



No, they aren't all mine. Over the years, I have had quite a few breeds; not all of them intentionally (for example, some Holland Lops carry the gene for the Angora coat. Breed two of them together, and you can get surprise Fuzzy Lops in a litter. The first time that happened in my rabbitry, my husband was feeding the rabbits for me one morning and he carried the decidedly fuzzier baby in the house and asked me, "what is this?!" "A bunny slipper," I replied.)


----------

